# Choledocoduodenostomy



## brappa01 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Would anyone know if there is a  cpt code for takedown of Choledocoduuodenostomy.

Thanks


----------



## cmartin (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm pretty certain there isn't - if it's being reconstructed, I would just code for the new one.


----------

